# What is the best product designer web tool?



## thegitdude (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to set up a website for my printing start-up. 

All I know so far is that I want a custom product designer and I'm not willing to spend more than 200$ to set it up. 

I am thinking to use wordpress and was looking at a few product designer plugins.

Does any of you have any experience with this? Could you give me some advice? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

hi,
wordpress is the best tool to create websites, you can create website without much coding knowledge.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

thegitdude said:


> Hi, I'm trying to set up a website for my printing start-up.
> 
> All I know so far is that I want a custom product designer and I'm not willing to spend more than 200$ to set it up.
> 
> ...


Do you want to gift your ready business to hacker? You have better idea to business then why should you go with wordpress? Do you thinkits safe as like another ecommerce platform? 

A big no to wordpress. You should choose another plateform for your business to keep it secure. Wordpress based wesite will hacked in few days.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm shocked 3 product designer vendors chime in here and are providing unbiased opinions .... NOT


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sinGN said:


> hi,
> wordpress is the best tool to create websites, you can create website without much coding knowledge.


Wordpress is a CMS and not a Product Designer. There are Product Designer Products that plug-in to WP however.

But to your point WP is a good tool to use to build a website with.


----------

